# PNP info



## Blue2013 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone know if you want to move to a province via PNP, do you apply to the province first then start to apply for jobs or vice versa?

Many thanks,


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

All PNP worker streams are employer driven. You cannot apply to the province for nomination without employer involvement.

First, employer/job offer
Second, PNP application
Third, Permanent Residency application


----------



## Blue2013 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

thinkering said:


> All PNP worker streams are employer driven. You cannot apply to the province for nomination without employer involvement.


This is not entirely accurate. While PNP is predominantly employer-driven, New Brunswick, for example, has a business applicant stream as well as a family-driven stream for PNP nominations. You need to check the criteria for each province you are interested in.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

PNP classifies the business immigration streams separately from the skilled worker streams. Got me on the family-driven stream though!

I understand the PNPs are provincially run and administered independently (with federal oversight); but I'm still surprised at the lack of coordination between CIC and the provinces to make applicant eligibility screening easier.

For most people looking at PNP skilled worker, they don't qualify. Yet, they have to visit each province's webpage just to figure it out. CIC lists the provincial site links, but an eligibility chart on the CIC website would make everyone's life a lot easier.


----------

